# Some Seriously HOT Central American Action!



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Please play Air's "Sexy Boy" on your stereo before viewing these photos to enhance your overall experience. I got this guy (Brutus) and Gal (Betty) about 2 months ago. Brutus is quite the spousal abuser, but he's become pretty hot stuff. I've got a divider in my 20L now, but he's been pretty ingenious in breaking my schemes. I've finally got Brutus the Beast contained, but when I put him over to see his gal, he get's awful hot and colorful, don't you think? Not bad for a juvie!

Still not sure if they are spirulus or cutteri. Anyone care to opine?

Los ojos celestes para que te cuestes (rough translation: Pretty blue eyes that cost you):









Whatchalookinat?









Baun Chicka Waung Waaaung!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well.... Here's the cutteri pair I just got....
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=166057

Hope that helps!

And by the way... This _IS_ the way to post a new thread! Nicely done! Spice it up people, use good titles! 8)


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> Well.... Here's the cutteri pair I just got....
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=166057
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yeah, I just responded in that thread about feeling all lonely in my fish-obsessedness away from home (Akron).

I still can't tell the difference between the two species; I'd have to see both side by side. They were sold as spirulus, so I'm defaulting to that, but *pilau* (I think) thought they were cutteri maybe because of the bit of blue in the flank, so I have my doubts now.

Glad you like the title! :dancing:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have spilurus in the 800 also, a small group of about five ot six. The male cutteri does not have blue eyes, yours does... Does your female get a dark band going from her snout through her eye? If so ,then she's cutteri. Actually I'm inclined to think you've got cutteri. Though to be honest this is the first time I've kept either species. We'll have to wait till my spilurus grow up a bit.... They are very very closely related... Not as close as say Cons and HRP... Which incidently didn't go for much at this past auction too :lol: Sorry if I've offended any HRP people out there...


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! :drooling: 
I love all the colors and those striking blue eyes. 8)

BV


----------



## BIG_CICHLID (Apr 26, 2007)

Very Pretty! 

BC


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

She was going through the barrier into his space more and more and he was accepting her more, not beating up etc. Then they both started digging. And digging. And digging. Then, bloodworms, tubifex, mysis, and a few live cherries. Then a BIG water change. Then Bang Chicka Waw waw! Note especially the females breeding coloration. very striking! she wears the pants now...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Bang Chicka Waw waw!


LMAO...excellent! :lol:

BV :thumb:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

mhh what kind of fish is that how big does it get?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Archocentrus spirulus (common name: Blue Eyed Cichlid). Males about 5" females slightly smaller


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

where can i get a pair of those your fish estan maravilloso.. ( marvelous )


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Gracias, no se donde los puedes conseguir en Florida. Pregunta por alli...suerte.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Good looking fish you got there. They look just like the cutteri I have.

I love mine. They have all kinds of personality. I had a pair thet had a couple batches of fry, but now the male has left the first female and is currently guarding a batch of eggs with another. They are my own little soap opera. Good stuff.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice pics and cool fish :thumb:

Art


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

We've got a big ol' pile o' wrigglers! Pics coming soon.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Alright buddy, three days isn't "soon" :lol:


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

Great thread....crackin up over here... :lol: :lol:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys...keep 'em coming!

Here are some new pics, now with some free swimming fry. The mom keeps grabbing them and moving them back into the pot...that strategy isn't going to work for long...there have gotta be 100+ in there. I think I'm going to have to pull the Curviceps pair on the other side of the tank (past a divider) because the fry will eventually swim through and get eaten.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

macclellan said:


> I think I'm going to have to pull the Curviceps pair on the other side of the tank (past a divider) because the fry will eventually swim through and get eaten. You'd be surprised as to how smart the little fry will be.... Well atleast the smart ones won't swim over there :lol:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

OK, so I'll leave the Curviceps to weed out the dumb fry. Natural selection at work!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: Exactly! :thumb:


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

your male convict is stunning


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hubbynz said:


> your male convict is stunning


Those arn't convicts :wink:


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Hubbynz said:
> 
> 
> > your male convict is stunning
> ...


lol stupid noob


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Hubbyz, Nothing like good old self-deprecation.

They are convicts in the sense of being in the Archocentrus genus, being barred, and being locked in a glass cage their whole lives...

They are _Archocentrus spirulus_ if you wanted to know.

And yes, he is stunning (which I say with no pretensions of modesty)! :fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It tends to get confusing Hub, I keep cons, spirulus and cutteri all in the same tank :lol:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I just noticed that they aren't BLUE EYED anymore! This is so cool! They're eyes change from blue to orange as part of their breeding coloration. From "soft and pretty" to "don't mess with me and my chitlins!"


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

This is TOO funny. The fry "discovered" the java moss I put in the tank last week so they'd have infusoria to feed on. The only problem is that Mom and Pop had decided that they are supposed to be on the LEFT side of the pot, so they're fighting a loosing battle grabbing, carrying, and spitting 50+ fry from right to left. It's an unwinnable whack a mole strategy...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You should see what happens when fish spawn in the 800.... It's hysterical how much they try and control the fry. The more they lose control the more fry they lose :lol:


----------

